# موقع يستطيع اضاءة منزلك



## صموئيل المعترف (4 يوليو 2009)

قام صاحب موقع www.drivemeinsane.com بربط موقعه بأنظمة الاضاءة في منزله عبر أجهزة تحكم ودوائر إليكترونية خاصة تسمح لزوار الموقع بالتحكم في إضاءة المنزل إشعالا وإطفاء عبر غرف المنزل المختلفة ومشاهدة تأثير ذلك علي المنزل بصورة حية مباشرة علي الموقع عبر كاميرات ويب ربطها بدورها بالموقع لتقوم بمهمة نقل الصور إلي الزوار.

ويوفر الموقع غرفة للدردشة وجانبا لتبادل الرسائل عبر البريد الالكتروني لتبادل الآراء مع صاحب المنزل والتحدث إليه لإبداء الرأي في موقعه او ربما منزله.


----------



## zama (4 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك ..
وجارى  المشاهدة ..


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (5 فبراير 2010)

جميل 
فين الشرح
شكرا


----------

